# Kissimmee test site



## MetroRAFB (Oct 16, 2006)

This year the Kissimmee FL test site is Osceola Heritage Park. What kind of table room did they have there last time? Might depend on which particular building the test happens to be in....


----------



## scottiesei (Oct 16, 2006)

Everyone got their own 4x8. Big f'in room too.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Oct 17, 2006)

Killer! Maybe it'll be the same this time around. I don't have as many references as the civils say they have to bring in but it would be nice to spread out.


----------



## gatormech_e (Oct 17, 2006)

> Everyone got their own 4x8. Big f'in room too.


i cosign that. i took the FE there. hopefully the tables will be the same, they were quite large, yes.


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Jan 8, 2007)

> This year the Kissimmee FL test site is Osceola Heritage Park. What kind of table room did they have there last time? Might depend on which particular building the test happens to be in....


It was in the same place for the April 2006 exam (that one, we got our own tables and it was in the larger room).

You must have been in the same room as I for October test (see any geeky guy walking around?...might have been me).

:true:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Jan 8, 2007)

I saw several hundred of them actually.


----------



## gatormech_e (Jan 9, 2007)

I think that have changed the location for the Orlando test site this year...


----------



## Fordman101 (Aug 2, 2007)

In the Miami location, we had to share 4 x 8 tables and ENJOY the music that a school marching band was practicing for most of the morning session.

The same thing happened when I did the FE there but back then it was a Rock Band.

Nobody thought this could be a problem for the PE examinees.

Sorry about the ranting!!


----------

